# Tradeflame 930ml Oxygen cylinder



## Hutch (5/11/14)

Was in Bunnings yesterday to buy an O2 cylinder (the usual 40gm red Bernzomatic disposable can), but could only find these newer white cylinders:





At $50 a pop, they're not cheap, but for 110Ltrs (157gm) of oxygen, much better value than the red Bernzomatic cylinders (28Ltr / 40gm).
So I'm wondering what the smaller thread is on these cylinders, and whether they can be possibly used for Oxygenating wort?


----------



## Grainer (5/11/14)

I use the benzomatic.. there is a connection you can get for them..

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/products/category/search/7AERATION+OXY+REG+MINI

I also use a mini reg I got off ebay to regulate the oxygen flow

I have a connection for these I havent used.. I bought it from the welding section.. it is a mini regulator used for gas welding..


----------



## Hutch (5/11/14)

Yep, I'm using the same reg on the Bernzomatic...




Unfortunately the bigger white cylinder (above) uses a smaller threaded outlet, which I pressume must be compatible with welding hoses / regulators.
So I'm wondering how it would be possible to rig up a connection to the brass mini reg above?


----------



## Grainer (5/11/14)

Not possible.. as there are no adaptors to cater for this cause of the connection type.. you will need to buy a new regulator as I have described.


----------



## mattfos01 (5/11/14)

Have a look at my adventures in getting an oxygen set up organised. In short I am using one of those new cylinders now. See posts 5 and 15.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77928-different-wort-aeration-kits/#entry1130563


----------



## Hutch (5/11/14)

Mattfos01 said:


> Have a look at my adventures in getting an oxygen set up organised. In short I am using one of those new cylinders now. See posts 5 and 15.
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77928-different-wort-aeration-kits/#entry1130563


Excellent info Mattfos01 - I couldn't find any other posts listing "tradeflame", but obviously I didn't dig deap enough.

So just to be sure, the regulator in your post #5 in the above thread you bought from eBay, and is the one that fits this new Tradeflame cylinder?
I'm wondering if the one below would be appropriate...




http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DISPOSABLE-GAS-BOTTLE-REGULATOR-CO2-CARBON-DIOXIDE-ARGON-HOME-BREW-BEER-AQUARIUM-/301372161313?pt=AU_Breweriana&hash=item462b2e3d21

Claims to be rated to 130Bar, and uses M10X1 thread.


----------



## sp0rk (5/11/14)

Bunnings have ditched Bernzomatic as a supplier and all their gasses are Tradeflame now
I picked up a bunch of Bernzo Mapp gas cylinders for half price when they were getting rid of the last of them


----------



## Mardoo (5/11/14)

Masters still have them according to their website.


----------



## mattfos01 (5/11/14)

Yep.The ebay link I posted is the reg attached to the bottle as per below. Don't know what the thread is called.


----------



## Grainer (5/11/14)

Hutch said:


> Excellent info Mattfos01 - I couldn't find any other posts listing "tradeflame", but obviously I didn't dig deap enough.
> 
> So just to be sure, the regulator in your post #5 in the above thread you bought from eBay, and is the one that fits this new Tradeflame cylinder?
> I'm wondering if the one below would be appropriate...
> ...


this is the one i was talking about "
I have a connection for these I havent used.. I bought it from the welding section.. it is a mini regulator used for gas welding.."


----------



## Hutch (5/11/14)

Excellent - problem solved :beer: 

I think I'll be going down this route when my current bottle of Bernzomatic runs out.
I like the idea of being able to see the gas flow rate.


----------



## mattfos01 (6/11/14)

Yeah the option I'm using is the flow meter from my earlier post on the other thread Ito determine litres per minute.


----------



## DeputyJ (10/3/17)

Hey all, this is a bit of a dead thread, but just in case anyone stumbles across it. I had the same question regarding the Tradeflame 930ml Oxygen cylinder; is it going to be ok for homebrew. I asked a professional brewer who said i should really go with medical oxygen just to be safe (from contaminants). So i called supergas and long story short the fellow said he might be doing himself a disservice but that it was his impression that as long as we were using a disposable oxygen cylinder, Tradeflame oxygen would be fine for brewing. he said that the reusable oxygen bottles aren't cleaned but just refilled and it's possible they may contain traces of other industrial gasses due to naughty regulators. medical oxygen however, is cleaned and that's how they can guarantee it for medical use. Also the regulators are $500 and all stainless, plus the bottles are $10 a month plus gas (~$50 for the small one iirc). He said he can't be sure sure unless the Tradeflame oxygen is actually tested, but he was confident we wouldn't have any issue. As it happened i got impatient and bought the bunnings Tradeflame oxygen ($53.86) before he returned by call, so i was somewhat happy at his suggestion. Regarding the regulator, bunnings also stocked the "Tradeflame Regulator Conversion Kit" which is a mini reg, tap and 6mm barbed fitting on the outlet ($39.97). Same as Hutch's post above, except without the gauge. So i'm happy, now just need a sintered stone and I'm ready to roll. Grain and grape have a range of sintered stones and piping, and in particular some inline air filters.


----------



## sp0rk (10/3/17)

DeputyJ said:


> Hey all, this is a bit of a dead thread, but just in case anyone stumbles across it. I had the same question regarding the Tradeflame 930ml Oxygen cylinder; is it going to be ok for homebrew. I asked a professional brewer who said i should really go with medical oxygen just to be safe (from contaminants). So i called supergas and long story short the fellow said he might be doing himself a disservice but that it was his impression that as long as we were using a disposable oxygen cylinder, Tradeflame oxygen would be fine for brewing. he said that the reusable oxygen bottles aren't cleaned but just refilled and it's possible they may contain traces of other industrial gasses due to naughty regulators. medical oxygen however, is cleaned and that's how they can guarantee it for medical use. Also the regulators are $500 and all stainless, plus the bottles are $10 a month plus gas (~$50 for the small one iirc). He said he can't be sure sure unless the Tradeflame oxygen is actually tested, but he was confident we wouldn't have any issue. As it happened i got impatient and bought the bunnings Tradeflame oxygen ($53.86) before he returned by call, so i was somewhat happy at his suggestion. Regarding the regulator, bunnings also stocked the "Tradeflame Regulator Conversion Kit" which is a mini reg, tap and 6mm barbed fitting on the outlet ($39.97). Same as Hutch's post above, except without the gauge. So i'm happy, now just need a sintered stone and I'm ready to roll. Grain and grape have a range of sintered stones and piping, and in particular some inline air filters.


Someone mentioned in one of the other 2 O2 threads that are going at the moment that the Tradeflame conversion regulator wasn't depressing the pin inside the top of that O2 bottle, so it may or may not work


----------



## nickxb (10/3/17)

I have been using Tradeflame for over a year now with no ill effects. I just use the reg that they sell for it at Bunnings. No need for a gauge - just open the valve until the wort is just bubbling.


----------



## gaijin (10/3/17)

sp0rk said:


> Someone mentioned in one of the other 2 O2 threads that are going at the moment that the Tradeflame conversion regulator wasn't depressing the pin inside the top of that O2 bottle, so it may or may not work


I think you were probably referring to my comment here http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77928-different-wort-aeration-kits/page-24

Just to close this out, I went back to bunnings and checked the other disposable Tradeflame cannisters. I think mine had a dodgy non-return valve as the other bottles seems to have higher valve pins. They had no other O2 bottles and I was sick of being like a human yo-yo going back and forth to different hardware stores, so bit the bullet, forked out $360 and bought Coregas O2, Cigeweld reg and 2 powerfit plugs. I will post the details on the above kits page.

I would recommend to test the whole setup before brew day just to make sure you have flowing O2.


----------



## earle (10/3/17)

nickxb said:


> I have been using Tradeflame for over a year now with no ill effects. I just use the reg that they sell for it at Bunnings. No need for a gauge - just open the valve until the wort is just bubbling.


How many brews do you reckon you can oxygenate from 1 cylinder?


----------



## Coldspace (10/3/17)

earle said:


> How many brews do you reckon you can oxygenate from 1 cylinder?


I've done approx 36 x23 ltr brews, mostly lagers bubbled through for 90 seconds , still on my first bottle.... It must be close to running out now... Got a spare ready to roll..


----------



## pirateagenda (10/3/17)

nickxb said:


> I have been using Tradeflame for over a year now with no ill effects. I just use the reg that they sell for it at Bunnings. No need for a gauge - just open the valve until the wort is just bubbling.


Thats exactly what I have and do also. Works Great.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (10/3/17)

I'm no idiot when it comes to hacking mechanics but I wasted my time and money on those little throw away bottles.
If your inclined to brew for the rest of your life then get a real set up its incredibly efficient and hassle free.
An exchangeable bottle or whatever but with the big standard thread fittings.
I went the Bunnings bottle, with regulator from Total tools and all other fittings from the local home brew store.
Work out the math.


----------



## Coldspace (11/3/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I'm no idiot when it comes to hacking mechanics but I wasted my time and money on those little throw away bottles.
> If your inclined to brew for the rest of your life then get a real set up its incredibly efficient and hassle free.
> An exchangeable bottle or whatever but with the big standard thread fittings.
> I went the Bunnings bottle, with regulator from Total tools and all other fittings from the local home brew store.
> Work out the math.


Your right, I will eventually get around to a bigger more economical setup. My bro is getting into brewing , might sting him up for half....


----------



## Lionman (21/3/17)

Is it ok to store the trade flame o2 with the eBay regulator attached?


----------



## mtb (21/3/17)

Depends how much you trust a $30 reg. Against my better judgment I'm leaving mine attached, will see if that works out


----------



## mofox1 (21/3/17)

Mine emptied after a few uses. Could have been user error... haven't bought a new bottle to test.


----------



## Lionman (21/3/17)

I gave it a spray with starsan as it usually shows up leaks fairly well. Couldn't see any bubbles. Think I'll leave it on for now.


----------



## kaiserben (21/3/17)

Lionman said:


> Is it ok to store the trade flame o2 with the eBay regulator attached?



Have had my current O2 bottle for well over a year, with the eBay regulator always on. No problem whatsoever. 

EDIT: I checked and it's been exactly a year, and about 25 brews oxygenated. Still going strong.


----------

